# Basic Advice Please



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi there

I am due to start on clomid on my next cycle, also progesterone to start my period as thet are so irregular.

Just wanted some basic advice of what to expect whilst on clomid.
Is it better to take before bed time to help with the side effects?

Any help welcome.

Thanks


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

HI there. Good luck with the Clomid. I always take mine in the morning. I dont know why. It just became a habit. I havent had too many side effects with the Clomid. The only thing i have found is that i have alot of cramp around ovulation and that when Period is due i get alot of pain and blood clots, but i dont get mood swings and sweats like alot of people do. 
Hope this has helped
Mel


----------



## Brownie (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi,

There's a really good postng further up the list bout side effects. I had quite bad ones in the first 2 or 3 cycles, but in the last two, they've been fairly minimal. I have had some weird and wonderful ones, inc vertigo, nausea, headaches, hot flushes and mood swings, but they do seem to be easing off.

Good luck and fingers crossed!

Brownie x x


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Brownie said:


> Hi,
> 
> There's a really good postng further up the list bout side effects. I had quite bad ones in the first 2 or 3 cycles, but in the last two, they've been fairly minimal. I have had some weird and wonderful ones, inc vertigo, nausea, headaches, hot flushes and mood swings, but they do seem to be easing off.
> 
> ...


Hi Brownie. Thinking back now i did have a little vertigo and headaches, but with being on my 10/11th round of clomid i totally fogot about them. But yes you are right, they do ease off
Good luck to you both
mel


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

i found that i got less side effects if i took the tablets in the evening 

 
and welcome to the clomid thread 

love
suzie xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to the Clomid thread.

I'm only on my second month but also take mine first thing in the morning - side effects have been severe mood swings - DP would back me up there    and cramping.  This month I have had night sweats.  Good luck!!!


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

No side effects first 2 months but complete manic depressive last month ( round 3 )!!! Hoping round 4 will be better and so is DH!!!!

Goodluck.

Mads xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hello and welcome 

I find taking mine just before bed the best.  I have over the time I've been on it experienced a lot of the s/e but you can put up with them if it works.  Good luck x


----------



## amron (Mar 15, 2006)

I took mine at night, some months no side effects others are best not remembered.fingers crosssed that you dont get the side effects and you only need on lot of the


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi,

the   pills will certainly keep you on your toes. I am on month 3 and no 2 months have been totally the same. The hot flushes and backache have been there every month, but the mood swings have varied, nausea, fatigue etc.  i think minxy at the beginning of the board did a really comprehensive list.

Good luck.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the Clomid board.

Im about to start my 14th cycle of clomid and I take 100mg in the morning.  The only side effects Ive experienced are really bad acne all cycle long (lovely   ) and increased appetite.  I havent had any of the other symptoms that a lot of people talk about.  

Everyones experience of clomid is completely different.  Try not to worry too much and just take each cycle as it comes.  If you get anything weird you can guarantee its probably down to the clomid!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------

